# MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Quick Silver OC 8 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2016)

MSI's GTX 1070 Quick Silver does away with the red-and-black color theme and uses stylish silver instead. Thanks to the powerful cooler from the GTX 1070 Gaming Z, the card is the coolest and quietest GTX 1070 we ever tested. It also comes at a rather affordable $425.

*Show full review*


----------



## qubit (Nov 25, 2016)

Great card, but I prefer the standard red and black colour scheme.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 25, 2016)

I actually like the black and silver looks, but yeah another excellent GTX 1070 regardless.


----------



## jabbadap (Nov 25, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> I actually like the black and silver looks, but yeah another excellent GTX 1070 regardless.



Yeah it's good looking card. But that ugly red Gaming G -series dragon badge on the back plate kind of ruins it...

And mercury is very poisonous metal, why I'm finding it quite silly to name card after that.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Nov 25, 2016)

MSI is on the horse this gen!


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 25, 2016)

Somehow this new muted colour scheme looks really good compared to in your face red-black colour scheme.


----------



## HD64G (Nov 25, 2016)

All good but the diff in power consumption from the FE edition should make everyone worried about nVidia sending highly binned marketing samples to reviewers and all the rest that go to retail channel consume much more.


----------



## Frick (Nov 25, 2016)

I only read the review because of the name, and was dissapointed at the looks. Good card etc, but still.


----------



## Grings (Nov 25, 2016)

I like it, and it goes with their titanium motherboards nicely (and probably Asus boards with the white theme too)

And Micron memory seems fine now, since the bios updates most cards can do *over 9000!!!!* (sorry)


----------



## bug (Nov 25, 2016)

HD64G said:


> All good but the diff in power consumption from the FE edition should make everyone worried about nVidia sending highly binned marketing samples to reviewers and all the rest that go to retail channel consume much more.


It's overclocked. Are you actually surprised that overclocked cards need more power than reference designs?


----------



## jigar2speed (Nov 26, 2016)

That Fury X though ... Great review btw.


----------



## HD64G (Nov 26, 2016)

bug said:


> It's overclocked. Are you actually surprised that overclocked cards need more power than reference designs?


A small overclock for 25-30% more power consumption, so yes...


----------



## bug (Nov 26, 2016)

HD64G said:


> A small overclock for 25-30% more power consumption, so yes...


That's what overclocking does.

Companies decide stock clocks not where the card maxes out, but where going a bit faster requires significantly more power. In other words, they look for a sweet spot.
If you want confirmation, look at RX480 and how a small overclock sends the card outside its nominal TDP.
Overclocking CPUs is no different either.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Nov 29, 2016)

HD64G said:


> A small overclock for 25-30% more power consumption, so yes...


The non-OCed third party cards that use the reference design PCB use similar amounts of power to the founders edition. 

Cards like this MSI board are overbuilt for the purposes of temperature, and the pre OCed ones typically are running at a higher voltage then the non OCed ones, which has a non-negligible impact on power consumption. 

also, a small OC causing huge increases in power consumption was very common on the 290/390 series, if pascal is on the edge of the efficiency/performance curve, any additional speed is going to cause exponential power draw compared to the stock design.


----------



## UrbanCamper (Dec 7, 2016)

jabbadap said:


> Yeah it's good looking card. But that ugly red Gaming G -series dragon badge on the back plate kind of ruins it...
> 
> And mercury is very poisonous metal, why I'm finding it quite silly to name card after that.



I bought the quicksilver, and finally received it yesterday. That dragon looks pretty cool lit up white with red glowing background. It absolutely destroys BF1 in gaming mode paired with my 6600k. I flipped on OC mode for a minute and it jumped up to about 130 fps. Max setting of course. As far as overclocking goes, I really see no reason to. This card shreds.


----------



## 0x4452 (Jan 28, 2017)

HD64G said:


> All good but the diff in power consumption from the FE edition should make everyone worried about nVidia sending highly binned marketing samples to reviewers and all the rest that go to retail channel consume much more.



Does it have the same power regulator? No, power regulators are typically 70-90% efficient depending on drivers, coils and controllers.
Does it have the same clocks / voltage? No, power increases can be approximated to the cube of the frequency at the operating range of interest here (or frequency * voltage^2).

Does your comment have justification given the above? No. But you might be right - we don't know.


----------

